# E Motor für kleines Schlauchboot



## Saarsprung (19. September 2015)

Hi,

Habe mein Schlauchboot mal mit nem Heckspiegel versehen, muss evtl. Noch an der Spiegebefestigung arbeiten, ist aber jetzt schon mal drann..

Will eigentlich nur auf nem Fluss ohne viel Strömung meine ersten Erfahrungen malchen, wenns passt wird für diesen Fluss evtl. Mal Aufgerüstet. Dann wirds nur noch zum Campingspass hier und dort mal eingesetzt.
Aber erst wenn ein Dach für nen Trailer da ist


Was ist so gefühlsmässig der stärkste E Motor dem ich dem Teil verpassen kann? Habe gar keine Ahnung von dem Thema...#h

Danke
Thomas


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (19. September 2015)

*AW: E Motor für kleines Schlauchboot*

Meinst ja hoffentlich mit "nem Fluss ohne viel Strömung" nicht die Saar. 
Für nen Weiher kann man so Späße vielleicht noch machen, aber auf Saar und Mosel ... ich weiß ncht...


----------



## Saarsprung (19. September 2015)

*AW: E Motor für kleines Schlauchboot*

Ich meine eigentlich schon u.a die Saar auch mal die Sauer..., in meinem Bereich treibt ein Schwimmer auch schon mal Flussaufwärts, ich denke von der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit ist bei uns sogar die Nied schneller.

Warum? Sehe hier auch öfter Kanus auch schon mit nem kleinen E Motor durch die Gegend zockeln..
Wollte allerdings keine Weltreisen damit unternehmen... Das Boot ist mit 300kg Tragkraft angegeben..

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Barschflosse (19. September 2015)

*AW: E Motor für kleines Schlauchboot*

Hallo
 Je nach Strömung,die bei Euch anliegt wird es mit dem E-Motor nicht so einfach.Bei uns an der Ruhr in einem Bereich mit Wehr und geringer Strömung reicht der E-Motor aus.Je nachdem was du anlegen möchtest ist die günstige Variante ein Modell von Rhino z.B. der VX 44iger oder der VX 55iger und die teurere Variante ein Modell von Min Kota in ähnlicher Schubkraftstärke.

 Gruß Ramon


----------



## Saarsprung (19. September 2015)

*AW: E Motor für kleines Schlauchboot*

Hi,

Ich bin vor kurzem mit nem grösseren Schauchboot auf der Stecke hier mitgefahren, von der Strömung her ist das kein Problem, der hatte nen ca 2 Ps Motor drauf.



Mir gings eher um mein Kanu Schlauchboot von dem Bild, welche grösse kann ich dem zutrauen?
Ich hätte mich nach den kleinsten Motoren umgeschaut, sind glaube ich mit 32 oder 36 angegeben ( steig da noch nicht durch) Er soll halt nicht zu klein sein, um evtl. später auf nem grösseren Boot auch noch halbwegs zu passen..

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Barschflosse (19. September 2015)

*AW: E Motor für kleines Schlauchboot*

Deswegen rate ich dir zu einem Motor ab 40lbs aufwärts,die reichen dann auch noch für größere Boote aus.

 Gruß Ramon


----------



## Barschflosse (19. September 2015)

*AW: E Motor für kleines Schlauchboot*

Bei den Motoren wie z.B. Rhino VX 44 steht die 44 für die lbs-Angabe und das ist die Schubkraftangabe.Zusätzlich kannste bei den Herstellerangaben auch zu den Motoren Bootsgewichtangaben finden,z.B. bis 600kg Bootsgewicht.Wenn du ungefähr weist wie viel Gewicht du mit Boot und Beladung hast rechnest du noch 2bis 300 hundert Kilo drauf und das Gewicht sollte der Motor auf alle Fälle packen,dann biste gut grüstet.

 Gruß Ramon


----------



## Revilo62 (19. September 2015)

*AW: E Motor für kleines Schlauchboot*

Mal die Frage anders gestellt, wo läßt Du denn die Batterie?
Dieses Kajak ist doch nur aus eine Folie geschweiß ( o,5 mm) und entspricht im wesentlichen dem Fishhunter.
Der Lieferant heißt BESTWAY, vielleicht kannst DU ja mal da nachfragen, wieviel dieses Boot überhaupt verträgt, insbesondere die doch sehr instabile Aufhängung.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Saarsprung (20. September 2015)

*AW: E Motor für kleines Schlauchboot*

Hi,

Die Batterie wollte ich in ne Kunsstoffbox machen und ins Boot stellen.

Der Heckspiegel ist auch mein Punkt, ich muss schauen das ich mir nen Motor für ne Probefahrt ausleihen kann, rechne eigentlich damit das ich den Heckspiegel noch verbessern muss...

Wird dann wohl doch erst im nächsten Jahr mitm Motor, sonst liegt er doch den ganzen winter rumm..

Naja, werd mich wieder melden..

Danke
Thomas


----------



## marcus (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: E Motor für kleines Schlauchboot*

Hi,

schau mal nach dem Osapian 40.
480W, 40 lb Schub.
Da kann man schon mal richtig mit Bugwelle fahren.
Komme mit meinem Schlauchboot voll bepackt auf 7 kmh.

Gruß


----------



## JDE (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: E Motor für kleines Schlauchboot*

40 lbs für ein Gummikanu? 
Ist das nicht etwas viel??

Ich will mir demnächst den Rhino VX54 mit 54 lbs für mein 2,40m HypalonSchlauchi mit Einlegeböden und Holzspiegel zulegen.
Und das auch nur um Luft für ein späteres Boot zu haben.
Nach meiner Recherche werden für einen Ibis gerade mal ca 44 lbs als Minimum empfohlen.

Ich hätte gedacht, für ein Kanu mit fast null Widerstand genügt der kleinste alle eMotoren. Oder liege ich da so falsch?


----------



## marcus (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: E Motor für kleines Schlauchboot*

Genau so habe ich auch gedacht. Wenn man mal im Urlaub einen anka zum Häuschen hat sind 40lb ne feine Sache. Sicher nur für Schläuche hätte es der 30er auch getan. Bereue aber den Kauf auf keinen Fall. Ich wusste ja nicht das 40lb so brachial schieben. Wollte halt auf Nummer sicher gehen....


----------



## JDE (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: E Motor für kleines Schlauchboot*

Ich bekomme heute Mittag vom Händler einen Preis für den Rhino VX54 genannt und wenn der stimmt kann ich bald berichten wie sich 55 lbs am 2,40m HypalonSchlauchi machen.


----------



## jkc (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: E Motor für kleines Schlauchboot*

Hi, weniger Gas kann man immer geben. Fahre Teils an meinem 2,10er Sportex Delta mit nem 55er Motorguide Varimax und glaube mir, fürn 240er Boot ist das nicht zu viel. An meinem 3m Zeepter kommt der Motor schon manchmal an seine Grenzen...

Grüße JK


----------



## JDE (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: E Motor für kleines Schlauchboot*

Hi.
Habe den R-VX54 mit 54 lbs gestern zum ersten mal am 2,40m HypalonSchlauchi über einen Havelsee getestet. Das macht schon Spaß.

Kann mir jemand von euch sagen, wie man den Motor richtig einstellt. Also wie tief die Schraube unter Wasser liegen sollte und welchen Winkel der Motor haben sollte?
Achso, und kann ein Schlauchi nach hinten wegkippen? 
Ich glaube das Boot wird ja erst schnell, wenn sich der Rumpf etwas aus dem Wasser hebt. Ich traue mich aber noch nicht mich ganz nach hinten zu setzen. 
Gibt es sowas wie Faustregeln?


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: E Motor für kleines Schlauchboot*



> Kann mir jemand von euch sagen, wie man den Motor richtig einstellt.  Also wie tief die Schraube unter Wasser liegen sollte und welchen Winkel  der Motor haben sollte?


Von der Höhe her sollte der Motor direkt unterhalb des Bootbodens sitzen, gerade so das die Schraube deshalb strömungstechnisch nicht abgedeckt wird.
Der Anstellwinkel sollte parallel zur Wasseroberfläche sein, dass ist die  ökonomischste Einstellung.
In kleinen Booten rückt man soweit wie möglich nach vorne, schon um nicht durch Anstellen des Bugs abzubremsen!
Hilfreich kann dabei eine Pinnenverlängerung sein, so etwas gibt es im Handel.
Manche behelfen sich auch einfach mit einem passenden Plastikrohr, welches über die Pinne geschoben wird.
Und keine Angst, dein Schlauchi wird mit dem E-Motor, obwohl recht kräftig für das Bötchen, nicht ins Gleiten kommen!

Jürgen


----------



## JDE (25. Oktober 2015)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Von der Höhe her sollte der Motor direkt unterhalb des Bootbodens sitzen, gerade so das die Schraube deshalb strömungstechnisch nicht abgedeckt wird.
> In kleinen Booten rückt man soweit wie möglich nach vorne, schon um nicht durch Anstellen des Bugs abzubremsen!
> Und keine Angst, dein Schlauchi wird mit dem E-Motor, obwohl recht kräftig für das Bötchen, nicht ins Gleiten kommen!
> 
> Jürgen



Ab welcher Tiefe ist die Schraube strömungstechnisch nicht mehr abgedeckt?
Das Anstellen des Bugs ist das nach hinten Umkippen? Dann rücke ich besser nach vorn.
Wieso kann ich nicht in's Gleiten kommen? Ist der Motor noch zu schwach? 
Bei der ersten kleinen Runde gestern kam ich auf ca. 6 km/h bei Vollgas.
Ist normal? Ich hatte auf etwas mehr gehofft.


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: E Motor für kleines Schlauchboot*



> Ab welcher Tiefe ist die Schraube strömungstechnisch nicht mehr abgedeckt?


Wenn du unter dem Rumpf durchgucken kannst und dabei gerade die komplette Schraube sehen kannst, dann ists richtig!
Tiefer bremst nur.



> Das Anstellen des Bugs ist das nach hinten Umkippen? Dann rücke ich besser nach vorn.


Genau so gehts!



> Wieso kann ich nicht in's Gleiten kommen? genau deshalb> der Motor noch zu schwach?





> Bei der ersten kleinen Runde gestern kam ich auf ca. 6 km/h bei Vollgas.
> Ist normal? Ich hatte auf etwas mehr gehofft.


Sone Gummiwurst ist halt kein Rennpferd!
Wenn du da einen 5PS Verbrenner dran hängst, vorausgesetzt dies ist bauartlich möglich und noch schön weit vorne sitzt, dann könntest du damit knapp ins Gleiten kommen.
Mit dem E-motor geht nur Verdrängerfahrt und da setzt dein immerhin ganze 2,40m  langer Rumpf die pysikalische Grenze!
Hier steht die Formel nach der du die mögliche Rumpfgeschwindigkeit errechnen kannst:
http://www.bootstechnik.de/rumpfgeschwindigkeit/
Mal nebenbei verbraucht dein E-Motor bei andauernder "Vollgasfahrt" überproportional mehr Strom, als bei ökonomischer Halbgas/Dreiviertel Fahrt. 
Soll heißen, unnötiges Batterieschleppen für eventuell 1-1,5 Stdkm mehr Geschwindigkeit!

Jürgen


----------

